# Getting insurance with 2 points



## declan169

hi ive been driving a company vehicle for 1 year now and i am changing jobs i hav a car bought and received a quote from quinn direct for 1800 i havent bought my insurance but sence being quoted i may have been caught speeding nothing has been issued as of yet can anyone tell me roughly how much i could expect my quote to go up, any help would be great thanks


----------



## RS2K

*Re: insurance+2 points*

May have been caught?


----------



## kilomike

*Re: insurance+2 points*

I don't think two penalty points would have an effect on the cost of your insurance.


----------



## ailbhe

*Re: insurance+2 points*

it shouldn't affect your premium provided it's your first 2 and you don't have any discounts for not having penalty points.


----------



## MichaelBurke

*Re: insurance+2 points*

If it does have an affect on your premium and not likely, it should only be effective from when you are actually issued with the points. Ring them up and ask them hypothetically(?).


----------



## gipimann

*Re: insurance+2 points*

When you talk to the insurance company, ask them if they need to know about penalty points - I did this a few years ago when renewing my insurance (I'd collected 2 points since last renewal) and they told me "no", so I didn't say anything more!   At that time, I think it was only Hibernian who wanted to know, not sure if that's changed.   I didn't get issued the points until 2 months after I paid the fine, and of course until you get the official notice, as MichaelBurke said, you don't have points to declare (this year anyway).


----------



## extopia

*Re: insurance+2 points*

And slow down!


----------



## Lomond

Hi

I received two points for speeding with my licence (Oct 05) and my insurance renewal with Hibernian went up. I think my premium went up by at least 5%.

I rang Hibernian as I felt that increasing the insurance for 2 points only was a bit mean. They explained they specifically reward drivers with reduced premiums for having zero penalty points and are one of only a few companies to do this.

It seems that I will not be able to avail of the same reduced premium until the points are removed from my license.

After my initial annoyance I though fair enough . Its all part of encouraging people not to speed.


----------



## Trish2006

I'm with Hibernian too.  I got a €64 discount for having no penalty points so I assume my premium would go up if i got any, or if my husband got any since he's named too.  Mind you a 5% increase would only be €14.35 so I wouldn't be too upset.


----------



## el-jimbo

It takes a couple of months for the points to actually be put onto your license so if your insurance expires in the next few weeks you'll be fine. You don't need to tell them about the points until the next time you renew insurance, next year. Also quinn-direct don't tend to punish you for 2 points, any more and it will effect you, so watch yourself!

Hope this helps


----------



## peteb

Most insurers will let you get upto four points before it will affect your premium.  Hibernian is different as they allow a 20% discount, reducing to 10% if you have two points.  The only insurer that may have an issue with 2 penalty points is Wrightway.


----------



## HMC

I too am insured with Quinn Direct since last September when I returned to Ireland from Scotland.  I had two speeding fines going up before the beak (3 points each in the UK)  but my premium didn't go up.  
If insurance companies increased premiums for all those with penalty points, they wouldn't do any business.


----------



## peteb

Like i said, doesnt make a diff till its more than 4! And UK points dont count here anyways.


----------



## ACA

Working for QDI, just a word of warning in the policy document under general conditions:
6. You must tell us immediately if:
d) you or anyone covered by this policy are charged or convicted of a motor offence......
if you do not tell us about any relevant changes, we may:
i)  reject or reduce your claim; or
ii) cancel the policy and treat it as though it has never existed.

Penalty points from anywhere!! are covered under this blanket statement.


----------



## blackberet28

quinn direct charge you 50e for each penalty point up to 6 penalty points. so it wont be a big jump. it does however take some time for the garda to send out a notice that you have penalty points. but you have to have gotton a letter stating that you have got two. otherwise your answer for the insurance company is NO!


----------



## bond-007

ACA said:


> Working for QDI, just a word of warning in the policy document under general conditions:
> 6. You must tell us immediately if:
> d) you or anyone covered by this policy are charged or convicted of a motor offence......
> if you do not tell us about any relevant changes, we may:
> i)  reject or reduce your claim; or
> ii) cancel the policy and treat it as though it has never existed.
> 
> Penalty points from anywhere!! are covered under this blanket statement.


I think QDI could have trouble in court regarding that clause if someone was prepared to take them on.

Points are not a conviction, also one is not charged till a summons is served on them.


----------



## ACA

hi Bond007,

On the National Safety Council website it states the following -

Q. Have I any recourse if I am issued with a penalty point?

A. *If you pay the fixed charge, you are pleading no contest and accepting that the points will be endorsed on your licence record.* You can opt however to go to court in which case, you have the opportunity to defend your actions. If you are acquitted, obviously there is no question of penalty points being endorsed. However, you run the risk of incurring a higher number of penalty points, if found guilty. You are of course entitled to appeal a case to a higher court if you wish to contest the finding of the court. No penalty points will be endorsed on the licence record until all appeals procedures which are availed of by an individual, have been completed and notification is received from the Courts Service in the event that a conviction is imposed.

Sounds like a conviction to me!!


----------



## bond-007

Would make a very interesting court case.


----------



## ACA

To get back to the OP question - you are under no obligation to tell your insurance company that points are pending, (you should however tell them immediately if you are charged with an offence - drink-driving etc.), tell you ins. co. upon renewal assuming that your points are applied by then.

As stated by Blackberet28, your premium won't increase by much for 2 points.


----------



## Mattyboy

i was caught speeding the other day, now i know it is a 80 euro fine, and 2 points, but how will it affect my insurance with me still being on my provisional licence they are my first ever points, and i am with 123.ie, i am to nervous to ring them and ask, can somebody help me out please?


----------



## peteb

you have to disclose your points so suck it up and just call them. But it shouldnt affect your premium.


----------



## horusd

Most insurers would ignore 2 points, Ring them, you have a duty to disclose it which is more important and in your interest to do.


----------

